
A billion-dollar empire made of mobile homes - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/a-billion-dollar-empire-made-of-mobile-homes/2019/02/14/ac687342-2b0b-11e9-b2fc-721718903bfc_story.html
======
sherlock_h
Wow. This reminds a lot of the pay-day loan industry, check-cashing industry,
etc. I wonder what the prices are for the lots themselves if you would want to
purchase them. It sounds like kind of a honey trap – here is a cheap home for
you. Nevermind all the costs associated with it that will rise over the years
and you don't can't necessarily predict. Pretty insane

------
kup0
YES Communities bought our park a while back.

Service/upkeep/etc has gone downhill while lot rents keep going up
significantly every year.

At some point it's going to be just as expensive as or more expensive than
renting an apartment and it will no longer be financially feasible to stay.

When we first moved in over a decade ago, lot rent was quite low, so it made
sense for our financial situation at the time.

